# Musik und TV Operator GESUCHT !



## iPAeroX (29. Oktober 2010)

HI Leute

Unsere Community Invisible-Players sucht noch Musik und TV Operator (Designer) 
bitte bewerbt euch bei uns auf der HP [ENTFERNT]

wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch 

euer iP Community TEAM


----------

